
Will China Compensate the World with Trillions of Dollars? - KoftaBob
https://www.egyptindependent.com/will-china-compensate-the-world-with-trillions-of-dollars/
======
notechback
Of course not.

------
Yarsoconsistent
It's true they are so much to support the case against China in its whole
Covid-19 management:

[https://vodpub2.v.news.cn/publish/20200430/XxjhmeE007026_202...](https://vodpub2.v.news.cn/publish/20200430/XxjhmeE007026_20200430_CBMFN0A001.mp4)

------
TomMarius
Trillions of RMB, maybe

------
nikofeyn
this is completely absurd. why is this posted and allowed here?

